# HH-Tourankündigung: Harbuger Berge



## Rabbit (29. Juni 2004)

Da sich der Sommer die letzten Tage ja immer am Abend von seiner besten, sonnigen Seite gezeigt hat wage ich mal einen Touraufruf für morgen Abend.

Start: 18:00 Uhr, Kärtner Hütte
(da m.E. in den Sommerferien die Sperrzeiten für den Fahrradtransport vom HVV aufgehoben sind, sollten auch Anreisende mit den öffentl. Verkehrsmitteln keine Probleme mit der Startzeit haben!)

Was ist geplant:
Lockere Feierabendrunde hinüber in die *Neugrabener Heide*. Weiter zum *Heidefriedhof*. Dann mal wieder den Trail am Zaun hinter dem *Wildpark* entlang. Kurzer Abstecher in die *Fischbeker Heide* und den Rückweg dann vom *Paul-Roth-Stein* den "Höhenweg" hinunter zum *Moisburger Stein*. Vorbei am Haupteingang des Wildparks fahren wir dann über den *Kiekeberg* zurück in die *Haake*. Zum Abschluß wieder den schnellen Trail von der Martensbahn hinunter zur Autobahnkehre Heimfeld und zurück zur Kärtner Hütte.

Wie ihr alle wißt bin ich stark Wetterfühlig  und behalte mir vor bei widrigen Wetterbedingungen der Veranstaltung fern zu bleiben 

Hope to see you,
Harry

P.S.: Termin ist im LMB eingetragen!


----------



## bikegeissel (30. Juni 2004)

Hallo,

Du hast den Termin im LMB am 1.7. 18 Uhr eingetragen, schreibst aber in Deinem Beitrag, dass der Termin heute (30.6.) sei...

Was meinst Du denn nun? 

Wenn der Termin  heute wäre, würde ich mich evtl. kurzfristig anschließen wollen.
Morgen bin ich schon beim Sunsetride Timmendorfer Strand dabei...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rabbit (30. Juni 2004)

bikegeissel schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> Du hast den Termin im LMB am 1.7. 18 Uhr eingetragen, schreibst aber in Deinem Beitrag, dass der Termin heute (30.6.) sei...


 Ich bin mir sicher, den termin für den 30.6., also heute eingetragen zu haben. Du hast aber recht, der stand für den 1.7. drin.
Ich habe ihn jetzt auf den 30.6., also heute geändert. So wie eben hier im Thema geplant 

Danke für den Hinweis.


----------



## bikegeissel (30. Juni 2004)

Fein 
Jetzt habe ich hier zwar ne schöne Karte der Gegend, aber was stelle ich mir unter Geschwindigkeit "mittel" und technisch "mittel" vor?
Bei 3-4 Stunden kann das ja alles zwischen 25 und 100 km sein ;-)
Und technisch "mittel" könnte alles zwischen IBC 2 und IBC 7 sein ;-)

Da ich konditionell nicht so der Megakracher   bin, wäre das für mich schon wichtig zu wissen.

Hah... jetzt habe ich die "Kärtner Hütte" gefunden...
"Gasthaus Reiherberg Hütte" steht da auf meinem Plan - da ist ein großer Parkplatz daneben... Schräg gegenüber von der Walterhofer Str.!
Dort wird's wohl sein, oder?


----------



## Rabbit (30. Juni 2004)

bikegeissel schrieb:
			
		

> Fein
> Jetzt habe ich hier zwar ne schöne Karte der Gegend, aber was stelle ich mir unter Geschwindigkeit "mittel" und technisch "mittel" vor?
> Bei 3-4 Stunden kann das ja alles zwischen 25 und 100 km sein ;-)


eher 25! 


> Und technisch "mittel" könnte alles zwischen IBC 2 und IBC 7 sein ;-)


eher IBC2 bis IBC4! (mehr bieten die HaBes leider nicht) 

Soll heißen, das Tempo wird schon so angepaßt, daß jeder irgendwie mitkommt  


> Und: Ganz wichtig - wo ist die Kärtner Hütte (das einzige, was ich weiss ist, dass das in der "Nähe" vom Bhf Neuwiedenthal ist)?
> Ich komme wahrscheinlich mit dem Zug (S3/S31) aus HH Hbf nach Neuwiedenthal gefahren - könnte also zwischen 17:45 und 18:00 Uhr dort eintreffen...


Von Neuwiedenthal fährst Du einfach ein Stück zurück richtung Harburg-Centrum oder auch Hamburg. Kurz nachdem Du die Tankstelle (Meyer? Gelb!) auf der rechten Seite passiert hast kommt auch schon der Parkplatz der K.-Hütte auf der rechten Seite. Eigentlich nicht zu verfehlen. Solltest Du das Autobahnviadukt der A7 erreichen, dann bist Du ein Stück zu weit satdteinwärts gefahren 

Hier der Link zu einer Karte 

Also, sollte es bis heute Abend nicht noch anfangen zu regnen sehen wir uns  

Gruß,
Harry


----------



## bikegeissel (30. Juni 2004)

Danke   
Habe gerade im Moment meine Änedrung gepostet 

Ich trage mich dann mal als Teilnehmer ein, wenn ich bis 16:30 hier im Forum keine Änderung sehe, bin ich unterwegs...
Deine Handynummer habe ich mir notiert - falls irgendwas unvorhergesehenes passiert, melde ich mich...


----------



## Gerrit (30. Juni 2004)

Ich schreib' morgen ne Klausur - und jetzt ist last minute braining angesagt, wie immer 

Viel Spass dann 


gerrit


----------



## Rabbit (30. Juni 2004)

Na toll, hat hier im Südosten von HH gerade geregnet und fängt auch gleich wieder an.
Ich werde definitiv nicht fahren! Schei$$ Wetter! 
Hinzu kommt noch, daß ich mir am Wochenende wohl einen schleichenden Plattfuß eingefahren habe, weder Flickzeug noch einen neuen Schlauch mit habe.

Ich bin raus!


----------



## bikegeissel (30. Juni 2004)

Das bisschen Wasser...   
Schade... Naja...
Ich werde trotzdem mal um 18 Uhr dort aufschlagen...

Falls dort irgendwelche ortskundigen Leute sind, schließe ich mich gerne an 
Ansonsten habe ich meinen GPS Empfänger dabei, der uns zur Not auch wieder
an den Startpunkt zurückführen kann ;-)


----------



## Catsoft (30. Juni 2004)

Hallo!
Wir starten um 17.30......

Gruß
Robert


----------



## bikegeissel (30. Juni 2004)

Ich habe das Wort "schnell" gesehen...
das macht mir Angst   
Da ich aber noch im Büro sitze, könnte das mit 17:30 jetzt eh recht knapp werden (muss noch zum Hotel, Bikeklamotten anziehen, Fahrrad abholen, zum Bahnhof Fahrkarte kaufen...)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Catsoft (30. Juni 2004)

Hallo!
Normalerweise ist das ein 19-20´er Schnitt....

Gruß
Robert


----------



## bikegeissel (30. Juni 2004)

19-20 er Schnitt ist ja stark vom Gelände abhängig, oder?
Und genau das macht mir Angst - wie schon vorher mal geschrieben, ich bin kein Konditionswunder...

Ich fahre mal so gegen 17:15 hier mit der S3/S31 ab, mal sehen, was sich dort vor Ort so ergibt...


----------



## Wraith (30. Juni 2004)

bikegeissel schrieb:
			
		

> 19-20 er Schnitt ist ja stark vom Gelände abhängig, oder?
> Und genau das macht mir Angst - wie schon vorher mal geschrieben, ich bin kein Konditionswunder...
> 
> Ich fahre mal so gegen 17:15 hier mit der S3/S31 ab, mal sehen, was sich dort vor Ort so ergibt...


Ich kann Dich beruhigen.
Ich hatte hier mal die Frage gestellt, ob 20 Km/h wirklich ernst gemeint sind. Und dabei kamen am Ende 16-18 Km/h raus.
Aber es erstaunt mich schon, dass hier einige immer noch "im Schnitt 20 Km/h" fahren. Die Harburger Berge müssen ja wahnsinnig-geile, steile und laaange Downhills haben oder kaum längere Anstiege. 

Naja, eins davon wird stimmen!


----------



## bikegeissel (1. Juli 2004)

Moinmoin,

na, das hat doch mal richtig Spaß gemacht 
Tollstes Wetter - kein Tropfen Regen - etwas schwül am Anfang und zum Ende hin ein wunderschöner blauer Himmel 

Vielen Dank nochmal, Jan, für die tolle 44 km Tour.     
Leider hat ja zum Ende hin meine Hinterradbremse ein wenig arg blockiert, ich hoffe, ich habe Dich nicht allzusehr aufgehalten und Du bist noch gut nach Hause gekommen.
Ich musste die letzten Meter zum Hotel mein Rad mit angehobenem Hinterrad schieben - da bewegte sich nichts mehr! Muss ich den Jungs von Biedler-Bikes mal zeigen, was für Leihräder die unters Volk jubeln   
Mein Nickname hat sich wieder als wahr herausgestellt 

Leider hat mein GPS Gerät nicht die ganze Strecke aufgezeichnet...
Offensichtlich hat es doch etwas länger gedauert, bis alle Sattellitten gefunden waren. Leider fehlen mir jetzt bei der Aufzeichnung 20 von den 44 km - man kann halt nicht alles haben 






Zu den HaBes komme ich auf jeden Fall zurück - nächste Woche Mittwoch habe ich mir schonmal vorgemerkt. 
Ich hoffe nur, dass ich bis heute Nachmittag wieder ein funktionstüchtiges MTB habe...

@Catsoft: Ich wusste, warum ich Angst hatte - als wir uns begegnet sind, wusste ich warum   

Viele Grüße
bikegeissel


----------



## Janny (2. Juli 2004)

'nabend,
mir hat's auch Spass gemacht. Wegen des Bikes: Schöne Grüße an Jan Biedler, mit solchen Verleihbikes macht man sich keine Freunde. Ist ja ok, wenn es nicht topaktuell ist, aber die Einstellung sollte schon stimmen. 
Chefige Grafik übrigens! Kann Dein GPS-Gerät sowas? Da kriegt der kleine Geographiestudent ja große Augen.   
Den Catsoft haben wir übrigens nicht getroffen, wenn ich mich recht erinnere. Die hatten ja alle Stevens Jeantex Trikots an. Die waren wenn dann vom Laden von Hacht. Aber vom Tempo kommt sich das gleich. Ich sach nur: Racer!   
Und Rabbit, der hat wohl gemerkt, dass an dem Abend seine Lieblingsmannschaft verliert. Der leicht holländische Akzent war mir schon früher bei ihm aufgefallen.   
Tschö


----------



## Catsoft (2. Juli 2004)

Hallo!
Hatte mich schon gewundert, kann mich normalerweise schon noch erinnern wenn ich jemanden sehe und ich hab nix außer den Stevens-Trikots gesehen.

Die andere Gruppe ist definitiv langsamer, die fahren nicht mit mir.....

Gruß
Robert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rabbit (2. Juli 2004)

Janny schrieb:
			
		

> Und Rabbit, der hat wohl gemerkt, dass an dem Abend seine Lieblingsmannschaft verliert. Der leicht holländische Akzent war mir schon früher bei ihm aufgefallen.


 Nejderland, oh Nejderland ... *sing*

Die Grafik stammt sicher aus den Magic Maps, das ist quasi das Pordon zu den Top50, eben nur in 1:25.000 

Was bist Du eigentlich für ein Geographiestudent, der nicht mal die Standardkartenwerke kennt 

BTW: Ich werde es nächsten Mittwoch wieder versuchen ...


----------



## bikegeissel (2. Juli 2004)

Jau gut gechecked 
Das ist richtig! Magic Maps...
Habe davon bis auf Neufünfland, BW und Bayern alle Karten.

Ich freueueu mich schon auf nächste Woche   
Übrigens: Biedler hat das Leihrad innerhalb von 15 Min. wieder in Ordnung gebracht, haben sich vielmals entschuldigt und versprochen, dass das Rad bis nächste Woche nochmal gründlich gecheckt und neu eingestellt wird!
Die Lanze musste jetzt mal gebrochen werden!


----------



## Rabbit (3. Juli 2004)

So, neuer Versuch!

Selbe Zeit, selber Startort, gleicher Wochentag (Mi.), aber am 7.7.2004!

Laut Wetterbericht soll sich ja ab Dienstag doch noch ein wenig der Sommer blicken lassen 

LMB ist eingetragen! Wem 18:00h zu früh ist bitte hier "meckern". Wir weichen dann ggf. auf 18:30h aus. Viel später sollte es dann aber nicht werden, schließlich werden die Tage ja schon wieder kürzer!

cya,
Harry


----------



## Th.S16 (5. Juli 2004)

Tach allerseits !
 Also 18.00 klingt sehr gut, find ich!
 Ab 21.30 dürfte es im Wald ganz schön duster werden.....
 Wäre dabei wenns um 18.00 losgehen würde, hoffentlich klappt es.

 Gruss


----------



## Rabbit (5. Juli 2004)

Th.S16 schrieb:
			
		

> Wäre dabei wenns um 18.00 losgehen würde, hoffentlich klappt es.


Da sich nun schon 3 Teilnehmer ohne "murren"  im LMB eingetragen haben macht eine Verschiebung der Startzeit wohl keinen Sinn mehr.

Also: *Mittwoch, 07.07.2004, 18:00h, P Kärtner Hütte*

@Th.S16: Meinst Du nicht, daß die 17:30h-Fraktion  vielleicht die passendere für dich wäre? Ich meine mich zu erinnern, daß Du auch eher so ein Marathoni bist?!


----------



## OBRADY (5. Juli 2004)

Hallo..
Wenn das Wetter mitspielt, bin ich dabei.
Gruß Anja


----------



## Rabbit (6. Juli 2004)

OBRADY schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn das Wetter mitspielt, bin ich dabei.


Da bin ich ja scheinbar doch nicht der einzige Wetterfühlige hier 

Wollen wir mal hoffen daß sich die Wettervorhersage bestätigt:


----------



## Th.S16 (7. Juli 2004)

Moin !
Schade, ich bin raus.... :kotz:


----------



## bikegeissel (7. Juli 2004)

Rabbit schrieb:
			
		

> Da bin ich ja scheinbar doch nicht der einzige Wetterfühlige hier
> Wollen wir mal hoffen daß sich die Wettervorhersage bestätigt:



Also gestern war Superwetter in den Habes. Es sah am 18 Uhr so aus, als wollte es lospliestern, aber dann kam die Sonne raus.   
An einigen Stellen bin ich quasi blind gefahren, weil mich die tiefstehende Sonne bösartig geblendet hat (trotz Sonnenbrille)   

Guckst Du hier: Habe Tour 6.7.2004 

Wenn das Wetter heute abend so ähnlich wird, werden wir zum ersten mal dieses Jahr braun 
Im Gesicht und auf den Armen von der Sonne - und von unten durch den Schlamm


----------



## Thol (7. Juli 2004)

...wenn ich rechtzeitig da bin   , komme ich mit  

Gruß
Olaf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gage_ (7. Juli 2004)

Rabbit .. ich stelle fest, Deine Wetterseiten sprechen inzwischen nicht mehr von einer Niederschlags_wahrscheinlichkeit_, sondern gleich von einem _-risiko_ 

Schade, obwohl ich sogar mein Bike mit im Buero habe, wird's bei mir wohl dank eines Zahnarzt-Termins nicht klappen


----------



## Rabbit (7. Juli 2004)

gage_ schrieb:
			
		

> Rabbit .. ich stelle fest, Deine Wetterseiten sprechen inzwischen nicht mehr von einer Niederschlags_wahrscheinlichkeit_, sondern gleich von einem _-risiko_


Genau aus dem Grund sind's ja auch *meine* Wetterseiten 


> Schade, obwohl ich sogar mein Bike mit im Buero habe, wird's bei mir wohl dank eines Zahnarzt-Termins nicht klappen


Das ist wirklich schade. Du hättest dann die zweite Gruppe führen können. Mittlerweile sind's ja schon 9 Teilnehmer. Wenn Olaf es auch schaft sind wir schon 10. Das ist mir für 'ne Feierabendrunde fast schon zu viel (man kommt bei so eine Gruppe ja bekanntlich nicht mehr so flott voran).

Ich verstehe auch gar nicht, warum sich alle zu meiner Tour anmelden und nicht schon um 17:30h mit Robert (catsoft) fahren wollen 

@Robert: Ich hoffe Du findest trotzdem noch einen Trainingspartner 
BTW: Wo ist denn der Termin überhaupt geblieben? 

Bis nachher, 
Harry


----------



## Catsoft (7. Juli 2004)

Rabbit schrieb:
			
		

> Genau aus dem Grund sind's ja auch *meine* Wetterseiten
> 
> Das ist wirklich schade. Du hättest dann die zweite Gruppe führen können. Mittlerweile sind's ja schon 9 Teilnehmer. Wenn Olaf es auch schaft sind wir schon 10. Das ist mir für 'ne Feierabendrunde fast schon zu viel (man kommt bei so eine Gruppe ja bekanntlich nicht mehr so flott voran).
> 
> ...



Hallo!
Hab meiner Termin abgesagt, da keiner Zeit hat.... Fahr jetzt wohl bei mir  
Sollte ich es mir anders überlegen...  
Gruß
Robert


----------



## Gerrit (7. Juli 2004)

Hi,
mir ist was dazwischengekommen...ich kann nicht mitfahren. 

Viel Spass nachher!

cheers,
gerrit


----------



## bikegeissel (8. Juli 2004)

Moinmoin,

oha... 14 Leute - das war ne Menge (wenn wir auch nur zu 12. zurückkamen)
Für alle, die evtl. ein Bild von sich sehen möchten - hier die Bilder:
HaBes 7.7.2004
Da ich mir leider keinen einzigen Namen gemerkt habe (cih habe ein ganz elendiges Namensgedächtnis), müsstet Ihr mir weiterhelfen und evtl. mal in den Kommentaren zu den Bildern die abgebildeten Personen benennen!
Die Übersichtskarten vom Tourmitschnitt gibt's später - habe das GPS Gerät im Hotel vergessen.

Nach der Tour von gestern kann ich nur sagen: Klasse! UND ich will mein eigenes Bike wieder haben    

Danke an Rabbit und die anderen für die Geduld


----------



## Gerrit (8. Juli 2004)

Hiho,
nette Bilder - da hat der gute Harry euch aber ne schicke Runde gebastelt. Schade, dass ich keine Zeit hatte  War wohl mal wieder eine HaBe Highlight-Tour 

Aber wieso kamen nur 12 von 14 wieder? Einer im Krankenhaus - und einer liegt noch irgendwo in den Sträuchern???

cheers,
gerrit


----------



## Rabbit (8. Juli 2004)

Gerrit schrieb:
			
		

> Aber wieso kamen nur 12 von 14 wieder? Einer im Krankenhaus - und einer liegt noch irgendwo in den Sträuchern???


 Ja, einer liegt wohl noch in den Sträuchern 

Ich versuche mal kurz zusammenzufassen: Losgefahren an der K.-Hütte sind wir m.E. mit 13 Personen:

Rabbit
Obrady
ouchylove
Thol
Jörg
bikegeissel
Janny
Dennis
laughingmoon
Morten
unbekannt 1 (gelbes Canyon)
unbekannt 2 (Holzfellerhemd)
unbekannt 3 (Rot-schwarzes Trikot, gelber Helm)

Gegen Mitte der Tour stieß dann noch Nat dazu, so daß wir kurzfristig sogar 14 waren 

Nach dem Wurzeldownhill (wo's Dennis geschmissen hat) waren wir dann noch 12, da sich Morten bereit erklärte Dennis zurück bis zur K.-Hütte zu begleiten. Nochmal schönen Dank an Morten 
Auf dem Rückweg hat sich dann "unbekannt Nr. 3" am Haupteingang des Wildpark (oder kurz davor) ausgeklinckt, so daß wir dann mit den verbliebenen 11 Personen über den Kiekeberg zurück gen Haake rollten. Den Abschluß bildete natürlich wieder einmal eine meiner Lieblings-Highspeed-Trailabfahrt in Verlängerung der Martensbahn hinunter zur Autobahnkehre Heimfeld 

Am Parkplatz wartete dann noch Dennis auf uns (@verena: wieso mußte der da eigentlich noch auf dich warten?), so daß wir dort wieder 12 waren. So einfach ist das 

Ich denke wir hatten wieder alle viel Spaß, wozu einen Großenteil sicher das Wetter beitrug! 

Nicht unerwähnt bleiben soll an dieser Stelle noch Albertos Reifenpanne. Also, wer mit einem Jimmy *light* (ich sage nur light) ins Gelände fährt, der gehört eben selbst bestraft 
Nachdem ich Alberto ins Gewissen geredet habe, versprach er mir umgehend einen Fast Fred  zu montieren 

Bis zum nächsten mal,
Harry


----------



## *blacksheep* (8. Juli 2004)

Rabbit schrieb:
			
		

> Also, wer mit einem Jimmy *light* (ich sage nur light) ins Gelände fährt, der gehört eben selbst bestraft
> Nachdem ich Alberto ins Gewissen geredet habe, versprach er mir umgehend einen Fast Fred  zu montieren


 









 Wer mit einem Fast Fred ins Gelände fährt, gehört erst recht bestraft! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Ich kenne aber auch ein anderes Extrem: Hab vor kurzem einen Scalpel-Fahrer getroffen, der auf dem Leichtbaulaufrad an der Carbon-Lefty einen 2.8 Zoll breiten Downhillreifen montiert hatte; seine Argumentation war einleuchtend: Mehr Grip! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













 Wenn´s scheeeeeeeeeeee macht! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 Gruss,

 Janus


----------



## Alan (8. Juli 2004)

Ach, ich liebe diese Reifendiskussionen. Sind fast so gut wie Leichtbauthreads... Mein Beitrag: Fahre Racing Ralph 2.1 und komme gut zurecht. 
War gestern auch noch unterwegs und war erstaunt über die vielen Reifenspuren. Bin ein paar Mal auf eure Tour gestoßen, glaub ich zumindest auch nach dem Betrachten der Bilder. Es besteht übrigens eine geringe Chance, dass mir für den Rest des Sommers mittwochs ein früherer Feierabend gewährt wird. Seid also gewarnt!! 

Saludos

Det


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rabbit (8. Juli 2004)

Alan schrieb:
			
		

> War gestern auch noch unterwegs und war erstaunt über die vielen Reifenspuren. Bin ein paar Mal auf eure Tour gestoßen, glaub ich zumindest auch nach dem Betrachten der Bilder.


Um das zu verifizieren hier ein kurzer "Abriss" 

18:00h: Links neben der *Kärtner Hütte* hoch und dann geradeaus weiter bis zum *Ehestorfer Heuweg* (die Treppen hinunter zur Tanke habe ich heute allerdings ausgelassen). Ein kurzes Stück den Heuweg Richtung Kiekeberg und rechts rein in den *Schanzengrund*. Am Ende vom Schanzengrund halb links den Trail hoch zum *Heideweg*. Dort rechts und das kurze Stück "Achterbahn" rüber Richtung *Neugrabener Heide*.
Dann den Trail parallel zum *Falkenbergsweg* (oberer Teil) bis zum *Heidefriedhof*. Am Heidefriedhof links (also nicht zur Buskehre) und kurz danach nochmal halb links (nun wurde es kurz Steil  ). Dann den *Neugrabener Heideweg* gekreuzt weiter Richtung *Wulmstal*. Von dort dann kurz rechts rüber zum Einstieg in den Trail am Zaun hinterm Wildpark, den wir dann in Nord-Süd-Richtung befuhren. Dann über die Wiese am Ende der Buskehre am Falkenbergsweg, wo wir Nat aufsammelten, weiter Richtung *Siedlung Tempelberg*. Kurz vor der Siedlung halb links den schnuckeligen Trail in (grobe) Richtung *Moisburger Stein*. Vom Feldweg nochmal rechts hoch und dann der klassische Wurzeltrail (da wo Dennis gestürzt ist). Den Feldweg ein kurzes Stück weiter Richtung Karlstein, aber noch vorm erreichen des 'X' links ein kurzes Stück Trail um dann den Serpentinenweg hoch zur Sitzgruppe an der *Schulenburgseiche* zu erklimmen. Von dort weiter zum *Paul-Roth-Stein*. Den "Höhenweg" runter zum *Moisburger Stein*. Dann noch kurz den Trail am Ende der großen Freifläche (Buskehre) hoch um dann über Haupteingang Wildpark und dem *Kiekeberg* (Museumsdorf) zurück in die Haake zu fahren. Den "Abschlußtrail" habe ich ja dann schon weiter oben genannt 
Ankunft: ca. 21:10h an der K.-Hütte

Vielleicht sehen wir uns dann ja mal an einem der kommenden Mittwoche ...


----------



## bikegeissel (11. Juli 2004)

...und zum Beleg habe ich das Fotoalbum entsprechend mit Kartenmaterial ergänzt 

Tja - leider bin ich ab nächste Woche in Würzburg und weiß leider nicht, wann ich das nächste mal in HH oder in der Gegend bin... 

Naja - viel Spaß noch allen in den HaBes (und/oder Timmendorfer Strand)


----------



## Focus-Biker (11. Juli 2004)

Moin allerseits!   

Is schon die nächste Tour geplant? 
Nachdem mein Bike nun wieder fahrbar ist, würde ich endlich auch gerne mal mitfahren (sofern keiner was dagegen hat   )


----------



## BananaJoe (13. Juli 2004)

Moin Leute,

bin neu im Forum. Hallo erstmal!
@bikegeissel: Super, wie Du die Stecke dokumentiert hast. Tolles Equipment.

Wär beim nächsten mal auch sehr gern dabei, wenns geht.

Fetten Gruß
BananaJoe


----------



## Rabbit (13. Juli 2004)

Moin BananaJoe,

you're welcome 

Gruß,
Harry


----------



## tobi-69 (14. Juli 2004)

Rabbit schrieb:
			
		

> Nachdem ich xxxxxxx  ins Gewissen geredet habe, .......
> Harry



  Jaja, das versuchst du auch immer wieder   
Sieh es doch einfach ein, dass es sinnlos ist   
See you, Tobi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## horst_sonne (14. Juli 2004)

Rabbit schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, einer liegt wohl noch in den Sträuchern
> 
> Ich versuche mal kurz zusammenzufassen: Losgefahren an der K.-Hütte sind wir m.E. mit 13 Personen:
> 
> ...



Zur Nummer 11: That's me.

Wie schaut's eigentlich mit euch im Laufe dieser Woche aus? Ergibt sich am Wochenende irgendwas in Richtung Tour?
Würde mich freuen, 
MfG Hannes


----------



## DaSaint! (14. Juli 2004)

Moin Moin an Alle hier erstmal!!!

bin auch relativ neu & würde mich zum nächsten AusRitt, falls möglich, auch anschließen wollen...
In die Runde gefragt WANN?
Schönen Abend noch!!!


----------



## Rabbit (14. Juli 2004)

DaSaint! schrieb:
			
		

> Moin Moin an Alle hier erstmal!!!


Ja Mooooooooiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiinnnnnnn (würde Staupilot Steve von Radio-HH jetzt kontern)!
you're Welcome, too. 


> bin auch relativ neu ...


Das Schreit ja fast schon wieder nach einer "Rekruten"-Tour 
[crymode]
Martinbaby 
[/crymode]

Ich kann dieses WE leider nicht!


----------



## Bischi (14. Juli 2004)

Janus schrieb:
			
		

> Wer mit einem Fast Fred ins Gelände fährt, gehört erst recht bestraft!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich kenn sogar Leute, die auf Ihrem Scalpel mit Downhill-FELGEN unterwegs sind   

Gruss
Bischi


----------



## *blacksheep* (14. Juli 2004)

Bischi schrieb:
			
		

> Ich kenn sogar Leute, die auf Ihrem Scalpel mit Downhill-FELGEN unterwegs sind
> 
> Gruss
> Bischi


 Ist nicht wahr?? Wo gibt´s denn SOWAS?? WER macht den so nen Scheiss? Das ist ja BLASPHEMIE!!! Na zum Glück hab ich ja nur ne bessere FREERIDE-Felge anstelle von DOWNHILL-Felgen...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Gruss,

 Janus


----------



## madbull (14. Juli 2004)

Janus schrieb:
			
		

> ... Na zum Glück hab ich ja nur ne bessere FREERIDE-Felge anstelle von DOWNHILL-Felgen...


Kooomisch - Warum verbaute Mavic denn dann deine 675-Gramm-"Freeride"-Felge gelb lackiert im DeeMax-Laufradsatz?!?  

Die "bessere Freeride-Felge" ist die F519, und die wiegt über 200 Gramm weniger...


----------



## *blacksheep* (14. Juli 2004)

madbull schrieb:
			
		

> Kooomisch - Warum verbaute Mavic denn dann deine 675-Gramm-"Freeride"-Felge gelb lackiert im DeeMax-Laufradsatz?!?
> 
> Die "bessere Freeride-Felge" ist die F519, und die wiegt über 200 Gramm weniger...


 Psssttt! 200 Gramm weniger? Pah! Wayne interessierts? Schliesslich soll dieser Sport ja keinen Spass machen, oder? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 (Ok, ok... ich geb´s zu, ich warte auf den Tag, an dem ich gefahrlos auf die Crossmax SL Disc Lefty umsteigen kann, dem einzig wahren Laufrad für n Scalpel, leider macht mir da mein Lebendgewicht noch nen kleinen, unbedeutenden Strich durch die Rechnung...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) 

 Grüsse,

 Janus


----------



## Rabbit (15. Juli 2004)

Back on Topic, please. Dies ist nicht das Technikforum! 

Gruß,
Harry


----------



## *blacksheep* (15. Juli 2004)

Rabbit schrieb:
			
		

> Back on Topic, please. Dies ist nicht das Technikforum!
> 
> Gruß,
> Harry


 Mönsch Harry, es ging doch nur um das Thema "Mit dem richtigen Laufrad in die Harburger Berge..."
	

	
	
		
		

		
			















 :duck:

 Gruss,

 Janus


----------



## madbull (15. Juli 2004)

Pah - der ist doch nur neidisch, weil er an seiner Spaßmaschine noch eine X221 dran hat...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rabbit (15. Juli 2004)

Für euch beide gab's einen Eintrag in's "Klassenbuch"!


----------



## madbull (15. Juli 2004)

Oh ja bitte!      Negatives Karma gibt es ja leider nicht mehr...    

Aber Harry: Dieser thread gehört eh zu - schau mal, wie alt der schon ist, und unübersichtlich sowieso...


----------



## Rabbit (15. Juli 2004)

madbull schrieb:
			
		

> Dieser thread gehört eh zu - schau mal, wie alt der schon ist, und unübersichtlich sowieso...


Es steht jedem frei, sich HIER zu bewerben und die Sache selbst in die Hand zu nehmen!


----------



## Lupi (15. Juli 2004)

Stimmung


----------



## tobi-69 (15. Juli 2004)

Lupi schrieb:
			
		

> Stimmung


----------

